# Where should I go to this summer?



## Gondur (May 17, 2014)

So I have completed my first year at my University and I was wondering where to go to in Europe this summer. I am from the UK and in March of this year, I went to Stockholm, Sweden, for a 3 days. I enjoyed Stockholm so much that i am thinking about returning there next month for about 1 week, especially now that the weather is a lot more pleasant. However, I have also been thinking about Salzburg, Austria, Switzerland (in particular Mozart's House even though I despise his music it would be interesting to see facets of his life) or Munich in Germany. A part of me would see returning to Stockholm a waste of time and money as I have seen what the city has to offer but the atmosphere is very alluring and its drawing me back! I would love to live in Sweden when I'm older as it's like a refined UK. The streets are cleaner, there's less people, less pollution and it's more relaxing than say London by far. 

So now I am stuck between choosing Stockholm (again) or Salzburg!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

_Munich_ is nice, but IMO it does not belong to the utmost top-level of European cities, as regards scenery, culture, architecture & sights. I stayed there for a week once, browsing through all the cultural sights. I don´t think _Prague_ will disappoint you, if you are looking for alternatives in that region, and it´s cheap too, especially if you navigate a bit.

As you probably know, budget flights in Europe are often plentiful and cheap - cf. for instance www.norwegian.com, www.wizzair.com or www.easyjet.com, or a comparative site like www.momondo.com - making combinations of city stays a possibility.

For cheap accomodation, use the price comparison option at for instance www.booking.com, or www.hotelscombined.com; for hostels www.hostels.com or www.hostelbookers.com.

Also, wikitravel articles on cities often have some cheap accomodation options outside the most well-known.

It´s been too long since I was in _Salzburg_, so I can´t really comment on that. I never really digged Switzerland.


----------



## Mister Man (Feb 3, 2014)

Personally, I would visit Austria.


----------



## Gondur (May 17, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> Munich is nice, but IMO it does not belong to the utmost top-level of European cities, as regards scenery, culture, architecture & sights. I stayed there for a week once, browsing through all the cultural sights. I don´t think Prague will disappoint you, if you are looking for alternatives in that region, and it´s cheap too.
> 
> As you probably know, budget flights in Europe are often plentiful and cheap - cf. for instance www.norwegian.com or www.easyjet.com, or a comparative site like www.momondo.com - making combinations of city stays a possibility.


Yes I thought about going to Copenhagen as apparently the longest shopping street in the world is there. I saw it on Google Street view but Germany do not have street view as it's against their privacy laws. Do you like Copenhagen? Is it as pretty as Salzburg? I can get a flight from Heathrow/Gatwick with Norwegian to Stockholm (and most Europoen cities) for £39.99 one way which is very cheap indeed.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Copenhagen is nice and very lively, lots of culture in the region, but alas no real musical sights. A very personal opinion of mine is that there are currently too many construction sites (metro, various other projects), and it´s influencing the otherwise pretty townscape far too much. A couple of projects will be finished in 2015, the metro only in 2018. 
So I´d wait at least a couple of years. However, the city is currently one of the trendiest and recommended by guide books, for instance for the bike culture, food, Scandinavian atmosphere, cultural sights, lifestyle developments etc.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Gondur said:


> So now I am stuck between choosing Stockholm (again) or Salzburg!


I love Saltzburg and Vienna.

Dr Johnson said "when a man is tired of London he's tired of life" so take me now :tiphat:

If Allemagne instead of Osterreich then Berlin has a lot to offer now the wall is down.

Music's everywhere but that Little Mozart only in one place well maybe two as St Gilgen has such a statue as well.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mister Man said:


> Personally, I would visit Austria.


Me too, if I didn't already blow it all on Italy already.


----------



## Mister Man (Feb 3, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Me too, if I didn't already blow it all on Italy already.


My grandmother went to Italy in the 90's. The photos she brought back, Italy is gorgeous.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Agree with hpowders, go to Italy! You can visit Austria on your way there.....

Whatever you decide: happy holiday.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mister Man said:


> My grandmother went to Italy in the 90's. The photos she brought back, Italy is gorgeous.


I just came back last Saturday-Rome, Capri, Amalfi Coast, Naples. A great trip, but watch out for the motor scooters. They are out to kill pedestrians!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Jos said:


> Agree with hpowders, go to Italy! You can visit Austria on your way there.....
> 
> Whatever you decide: happy holiday.
> 
> ...


Had a great time. Wish it wasn't so far away from the USA.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Finland, Norway.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Had a great time. Wish it wasn't so far away from the USA.


Sounds like you had a great trip. Rome is wonderful, did you go to the Vaticanmuseum ? 
Used to go to Italy every summer as a child with my parents, Lago di Caldonazzo, later as a student with my girlfriend (now wife) on motorbikes or the Alfa Romeo we had at the time. (very entertaining power to weight ratio, the alps are great fun for quick leightweight cars).
Now we often go with our children to Tuscany. Or we team up with friends and rent a villa.
By far my favourite country for summerholidays, and only 15 hours from my house to Pisa (if my wife and the kids are asleep...iykwIm)

cheers,
Jos


----------

